# Too much laundry



## sparrowgrass (Nov 2, 2011)

I live alone, but it seems like I am always swamped in laundry, so I have a question for you all.

I recently read an article, somewhere, talking about how often women washed their bras--apparently some wear them for days or weeks.  I guess I am a little OCD--I rarely wear anything more than once.

How bout you guys?  Clean from the skin out every day, or do you hang things and rewear? Can I relax a little?  

Just to clarify, my office is very casual--jeans/khakis and polos are the uniform.  (The only people I see in suits or stockings are lawyers or defendants--I work for Extension in the courthouse.)


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2011)

The skin out?
I wear the same pair of pants for several days if they don't get visibly dirty, such as from me kneeling somewhere or dripping chicken wing sauce on them   They touch my skin. In the cold months I'll wear an outer sweatshirt over a T shirt, that will usually last me a few days, also.
As far as clothing that touches either private parts, feet or arm pits, that gets changed every day. 
Can't help you with the bras. I don't wear one


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

I also have mountains of laundry. I change clothes several times a day...for example, when I get up at 2:00 a.m. to start work, in the summer, I will wear sweats and a sweatshirt if the house is cool...then when it gets hot, I'll put on a t-shirt, later a sundress or shorts. And, everything goes in the laundry, doesn't matter that I only wore it for a few hours. I know, I probably could learn to curb that habit. I have been like this since a child--I was one of those children who changed clothes several times a day. I still do. I did three loads of laundry Monday night, I have three more to go to get caught up...I rarely seem to get caught up. The only thing is, I don't wear a bra unless I'm leaving the house...


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 2, 2011)

What about towels? Know anyone who only uses a towel once?


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

Guilty as charged (bathtowels, not face or kitchen towels).


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 2, 2011)

This is an interesting discussion!

Unless you have really sensitive skin, or sweat excessively, or wear the bra like 10 hours in a row, you don't have to change it evrey single day.  I went to be fitted at a fancy bra shoppe and that's what they said.  You're best off letting it rest a day in between wearings, too - which I don't do.

I have a big washing machine and buying and storing enough stuff to run a full load of bras or work clothes or whatever means I have a LOT of stuff, which equals a lot of laundry.  But I don't see any way around it.

Don't get me started on The Towel Thing.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2011)

I toss undies into the laundry daily, sometimes twice daily if there has been a workout. Depending on the workplace and the bra worn is whether it gets washed daily or not. I wear sports bras to one workplace and they get tossed daily. Teaching is not quite as physical and I can rewear many of those bras. 

As for clothes, I don't toss dress pants in the laundry until they've been worn several times. Jeans, sweats and yoga pants come in for harder wear and might go in after one wearing, but not necessarily. Whatever shirt I've worn will likely go in the laundry that evening. 

PJs are worn a couple of times. Towels are a couple of uses. 

I try to be conscious of the water I'm using. I don't like to wash things unless I'm sure they're dirty.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 2, 2011)

If I don't get sweaty I can wear a bra maybe 3 times before washing. PJs maybe 2-3 wearings. Everything else including towels gets washed after one use. DH would propably use the same bath towel forever if I didn't put up a new clean one once a week.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2011)

As usual, I will step into my thermal long john complete with trapdoor on Bonfire night.I have them removed surgically on Easter Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bras for work-two days, bras that _might_ get worn on my days off-3 days.  Jeans can last a week.  At home I tend to wander in nightgowns or pj's, holdover from working nights.  I only get dressed when I may need to answer the door or I'm going out of the apartment.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bras for work-two days, bras that _might_ get worn on my days off-3 days. Jeans can last a week. At home I tend to wander in nightgowns or pj's, holdover from working nights. I only get dressed when I may need to answer the door or I'm going out of the apartment.


 
I'm never caught with my pants off (in my bedtime outfit).
Last year I took some of the neighbor's mail over to her I got by mistake. She just flings the door open in a tiny pink nighty. Not that I minded, but it was 1:00 in the afternoon! Get off the couch and get some clothes on! 
I like to stay dressed for anything until I'm in bed, then I dress when I get out of bed. I'm not one of those people that likes to scramble to get dressed to answer the door. And apparently neither was she


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you saw me in my PJ's you wouldn't know they were my PJ's.  T-shirts and lounge pants.  There are no short, pink nighties in my repertoire...  I'm a 100% cotton kinda girl.  From neck to toes.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2011)

I too have problem with synthetics


----------



## Timothy (Nov 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you saw me in my PJ's you wouldn't know they were my PJ's. T-shirts and lounge pants. There are no short, pink nighties in my repertoire... I'm a 100% cotton kinda girl. From neck to toes.


 
I was born with my night clothes on. Lotsa blankets and a warm cat sleeping on me. Perfect!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope you can relax a little.

Some of my life's experiences include living in the high desert in New Mexico, hauling every drop of water I used, and living through I don't know how many droughts here in southern Ohio.  I changed my criteria during one of the droughts.  My water usage depended on whether we would have to start to haul water for the holding tank, or not.  My current practices are; shower daily, wash sheets and towels every two weeks, jeans every week unless heavily soiled, underpants and washcloths after every use, bras on an as needed basis which is usually every 4 days or sooner.  I have a front loading washer and have to scramble to find enough for a load, because it holds about two loads worth of clothes that my old top loader would hold.

Decades ago I read an article in the magazine, Countryside and Small Stock Journal, on how much water, electricity and detergent could be saved if people wore nothing to bed and therefore had no pajamas to wash....just sayin'


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2011)

bethzaring said:


> Decades ago I read an article in the magazine, Countryside and Small Stock Journal, on how much water, electricity and detergent could be saved if people wore nothing to bed and therefore had no pajamas to wash....just sayin'



Then there is the population boom...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2011)

I can still hear my mother telling us to change our clothes and hang up your good clothes etc...

I have indoor clothes and outdoor clothes!

I get more than one day out of each but in my poor befuddled mind I figure I am only wearing each set the equivalent of one day.

I usually do two loads of laundry a week and that works most of the time.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2011)

bethzaring said:


> I hope you can relax a little.
> 
> Some of my life's experiences include living in the high desert in New Mexico, hauling every drop of water I used, and living through I don't know how many droughts here in southern Ohio.



Been there; done that, but in rural Quebec, in the mountains. But I didn't have a washer, so I used a laundromat. Carrying water up that hill was bad enough without having to feed a washer. A little bit of hand laundry did get done.



> I changed my criteria during one of the droughts.  My water usage depended on whether we would have to start to haul water for the holding tank, or not.  My current practices are; shower daily, wash sheets and towels every two weeks, jeans every week unless heavily soiled, underpants and washcloths after every use, bras on an as needed basis which is usually every 4 days or sooner.  I have a front loading washer and have to scramble to find enough for a load, because it holds about two loads worth of clothes that my old top loader would hold.



My front loader adjusts the amount of water to the amount of laundry. So, I can do tiny loads of laundry without wasting water. You should check if yours does.



> Decades ago I read an article in the magazine, Countryside and Small Stock Journal, on how much water, electricity and detergent could be saved if people wore nothing to bed and therefore had no pajamas to wash....just sayin'


----------



## Claire (Nov 2, 2011)

I, too, find myself with tons of laundry for a small household (2 of us).  It doesn't help that what I have in my house is an over-and-under, apartment size washer and dryer.  So I'm constantly washing.  

I won't say that I wash from the skin out, every day.  On the other hand, I do go to a gym or exercise class, and walk a lot.  It isn't unusual for me to wear (and wash) more than one pair of panties/bras a day, especially in the summer.  AND I'm a very sloppy cook.  I keep trying, trying, trying to remember to put on an apron.  Friends, relatives, and husband keep buying me them, and I keep forgetting to put them on.  So when having company I'm cooking for, I need to change before they arrive.

I'm also a woman who sweats.  I mean, really seriously sweats.  

So ... lots of laundry.

On the other hand, I go out at least once a week for drinks and dinner with friends, and those clothes have only been worn for a few hours.

For the latter, a very, very good trick is to buy some fabric refreshing spray (febreeze, dryell), and the next morning give your outer clothing & bra a good spray and toss in the dryer on very low (or even no) heat for a few minutes.  Immediately remove and place on a hanger.  Now that IL no longer allows smoking in bars/restaurants, this is enough (forget it a few years ago, I'd feel like jumping in the shower, clothes and all when I got home!).  

This also works if your jeans aren't dirty, but have "knees" or "fanny" in them (will re-shape them and freshen the smell).  If you have a pet that sheds, this also will remove some of the hair from dark clothing (don't need heat at all, just tumble).  

Most days I wear 3 or more changes of clothes.  Most get washed.  But (a) hanging your clothes when you take them off (even things you normally fold) and (b) the dryer trick can reduce your overall laundry load.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

We have a well and septic. So theoretically, the water comes into the house, and goes back into the ground as it passes through the septic system. And, I wash clothes only using cold water. Fortunately, we have deep wells and have never had one go dry. Hot water, that's another story. The hot water heater is turned off during peak electricity usage hours, so showers and other hot water requirements have to be taken between 7 p.m. and 7 a.m. I usually only leave the tank on for 45-60 minutes and then turn it back off. There's usually enough hot water to take a shower and handwash the dishes. The dishwasher (yeah!) has to wait until the weekend when I turn the hot water heater on Friday evenings and leave it on until Sunday evening.

Dr. Oz had a segment on today re: body shaping undergarments. They need to be washed every day. I'll leave it at that. 

And, I knew there was a reason for sleeping in the buff. But, I do keep something handy incase of fire, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> And, I knew there was a reason for sleeping in the buff. But, I do keep something handy incase of fire, etc.




A pail of cold water?


----------



## babetoo (Nov 2, 2011)

at home i only wear lounging pants and tops. change every other day after shower, unless i really drop food on them when cooking. i don't wear any underwear at all when home. i sleep naked so no p.j. i rarely wear a bra more that four hours, if i leave the house. so about every other wear i wash them. i still seem to have tons of laundry. i haven't done any wash except towels for about a month. i have been sick and had no energy to do it. i wash towels about every third or fourth time they are used. only me, and i am clean when i use them. some are in the drier right now. really need to get caught up on the wash really soon. i feel clean and that is what counts. kitchen towel pretty much one use, then wash. cool water and all fabric bleach.


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread is becoming somewhat of a TMI thread.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2011)

Babetoo goes commando? 

You go girl!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 2, 2011)

you bet your booties. lol . just an aside. the three times i had to call 911 were a little, very little embarrassing.


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> you bet your booties. lol . just an aside. the three times i had to call 911 were a little, very little embarrassing.



LOL. You are too funny!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a guy and this is what I do.
All shirts get washed every wear. 
Jean, khakis and shorts get worn at least 5 times unless they get visually dirty.
Underwear every time.

Dress Pants, Sport Coats, Suits get brushed down after every wear. I do not wear often and dry clean if I have worn them a bunch. Only about twice a year or if visually soiled or it was hot out.

Towels and sheets get washed once a week. 

Laundry unfortunately is a never ending cycle. I am a weirdo though, I enjoy doing laundry and ironing so it is not a chore for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate laundry so much I will NOT let Shrek buy me a washer and dryer.  I hit the laundromat every two weeks, 2-3 hours and I'm done.  That is my "me" time and I take myself out to lunch, I'm usually gone about 5 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

i've always been anal about this. it started in high school, and my mom eventually gave up and taught me to wash my own clothes. nowadays, dw does a *lot* of laundry.

t shirts, underwear, and socks are worn once, then into the wash.

jeans and sweatshirts twice, sweaters twice, unless they get dirty or sweaty from work or food on the first wear, then into the laundry. 

dress shirts once, suits maybe twice, ties once a millenia.

skiing clothes every month during the season.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 3, 2011)

Interesting!  Consensus seems to be that undies and socks get one wearing, bras maybe a couple, everything else gets washed when needed.

I will try tossing jeans in the dryer after one wearing to freshen and shape.

Now I have another laundry question.  2 years ago I rescued a very VERY hairy cat.  Now, I absolutely cannot wear anything dark, because that horrible fine cat hair turns into little lint balls.  Is there anything I can put into the washer or dryer to catch those hairs?  (Maybe the cat should be thrown into the washer and dryer once a week?)


----------



## JGDean (Nov 3, 2011)

My sister had two angora cats and two keeshounds. She bought some kind of rubber balls with nubs on them at Walmart or somewhere. She put them in the washer when she did laundry. They seemed to help quite a bit. Of course when the clothes were worn again they got covered as soon as you sat down somewhere.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 3, 2011)

I only wear bras once before washing them. I wear work clothes once before washing them. We are also casual. I have two cats so if I didn't wash after the first wear I'd be full of cat hair, lol. If it's dry cleaned then I may wear it twice before dry cleaning it. 

Towels I am real funny about. I learned a few years ago that when you flush the toilet there's a fine mist of water that sprays out. So I just started using my towels once. Because even if you close the toilet there are still gaps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cats are the reason I take a shower, get dressed and leave the house.  I never sit down after getting dressed.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a full polar fleece robe I put on over my clothes if I am going to a meeting. This keeps the Saint fur and slime off my clothes. I take the robe with me, and before I go back in the house, I put it on so I can take off my "goin' to meeting" clothes without getting slime on them. Clothes that get slimed have to be washed 2x and rinsed in vinegar to get the slime out. I also keep those in a "no dog" room and dress in there, don my robe, and then go back into the part of the house where the dogs can roam.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I have a full polar fleece robe I put on over my clothes if I am going to a meeting. This keeps the Saint fur and slime off my clothes. I take the robe with me, and before I go back in the house, I put it on so I can take off my "goin' to meeting" clothes without getting slime on them. Clothes that get slimed have to be washed 2x and rinsed in vinegar to get the slime out. I also keep those in a "no dog" room and dress in there, don my robe, and then go back into the part of the house where the dogs can roam.



I fostered a Saint Bernard for about a month. Very sweet dog, but that slime. Oh my!


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2011)

sparrowgrass, depending on what you are wearing if you dampen your hands and run them on your clothes you will remove MOST of the hair before you toss stuff in the laundry. Otherwise, you just need to be vigilant about picking out the hair from every lint trap.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cats are the reason I take a shower, get dressed and leave the house.  I never sit down after getting dressed.




Your post made me chuckle!

When we were kids the whole family would sit around in our underwear waiting until the last possible minute to get dressed and leave the house before a big formal event like a wedding or a funeral.

Partly because of the pets, the smokers and the fact that we only had one bathroom plus a lot of people to get cleaned up.

We must have made a strange sight!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i've always been anal about this. it started in high school, and my mom eventually gave up and taught me to wash my own clothes. nowadays, dw does a *lot* of laundry.
> 
> t shirts, underwear, and socks are worn once, then into the wash.
> 
> ...




My ex was so anal that he would NOT use a bath towel twice.  I finally said, "Don't you use soap and wash when you shower?  Ever?  YOU DO THE (expletive deleted) laundry!"  Understand, doing laundry required a trudge to a laundry trailer in way, way sub-zero weather, high winds, and fighting with other women over who gets what washer/dryer when.  Of course the women thought he was an adorable anomaly (a man doing laundry?  We knew WAFs were sluts and slobs!) and he got time to do drugs without annoying me, so as far as it went, it worked!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you put on a latex glove and dampen that, it will pick up the hair as well. I've done that (but then, I've also gone to meet a client with a glob of slime on my face to which I was oblivious--and to which Newfoundland hair had adhered--note to self--always stop in the restroom first!)


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I fostered a Saint Bernard for about a month. Very sweet dog, but that slime. Oh my!


 I have a sign in the kitchen that reads "warning--slime zone!" I can't tell you how many times I've done the splits (at my age) because I've slipped on slime...and vinegar is something I'd like to buy in a 55-gal. drum. And yes, I do wash my ceilings 4-5 times/year. Slime flies!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cats are the reason I take a shower, get dressed and leave the house.  I never sit down after getting dressed.



For some bizarre reason my husband favors short-haired, most WHITE dogs, who shed like crazy.  In the case of our first JRs, they had barbed little hairs that dug in.  While we don't sit around in underwear (for one thing, it's too cold here!) until the last minute, we do get completely ready to go out, then sit in sweats or whatever until 5 minutes before we leave, crate the dog, dress and leave!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

Funny, funny thread!

I never feel fully dressed without beagle hair.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I have a sign in the kitchen that reads "warning--slime zone!" I can't tell you how many times I've done the splits (at my age) because I've slipped on slime...and vinegar is something I'd like to buy in a 55-gal. drum. And yes, I do wash my ceilings 4-5 times/year. Slime flies!



When he shook his head, it sounded like a flock of pigeons taking off and slobber would hit opposite walls of a large living room.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> When he shook his head, it sounded like a flock of pigeons taking off and slobber would hit opposite walls of a large living room.



Lol!  Turner and Hooch!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Lol! Turner and Hooch!


 
That's what I instantaneously thought of 
The drool on the record shot was priceless.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

Just bought a new comforter for the bed...I picked one the same color as the Golden Retriever who sheds the most on the bed!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a taupe slipcover on the 'dog couch', and it was getting so  brown and dirty, that I decided to replace it with a  dark chocolate one. Too bad I have only one chocolate colored dog, but two that have a great deal of white hair. And the chocolate colored one doesn't sit on the couch.

The new slip cover is in the closet, at least until I buy a sofa protector to protect the slip cover which is protecting the couch. (Actually, the slip cover protects ME from the sight of the nasty old couch. When I get rich . . . . . )

At least my dogs are (mostly) dry-mouthed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

When we had our rescued Dalmation,  I remember reading that dal hair "knits" itself into your clothes, no amount of rubbing, tumbling, dry cleaning,  etc, would get it out.  How true.  Still have remnants of Logan, after multiple cleanings.   Beagle hair is a bit longer and coarser.

After laundering blankets and such, I have enough hair from the lint trap to knit a new dog.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2011)

we were at a street fair this past summer when i saw a young saint bernard drinking from a bowl in the shade for some relief from the heat. he was so fluffy and cute my family was drawn over to him.
when he raised his head to greet us, there was a rope of gooey spit that stretched 2 feet from his mouth back to the bowl... i got out out the way just before he shook. 
it was like being at a gallagher concert.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

Roflmbo!!!  Bring on the watermelons!!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> After laundering blankets and such, I have enough hair from the lint trap to knit a new dog.


 
That's how I feel with my Persian! I could make 20 more cats outta what's come out of him onto my carpet!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 3, 2011)

Apparently we need a knitting class here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Your post made me chuckle!
> 
> When we were kids the whole family would sit around in our underwear waiting until the last possible minute to get dressed and leave the house before a big formal event like a wedding or a funeral.
> 
> ...





Claire said:


> For some bizarre reason my husband favors short-haired, most WHITE dogs, who shed like crazy.  In the case of our first JRs, they had barbed little hairs that dug in.  While we don't sit around in underwear (for one thing, it's too cold here!) until the last minute, we do get completely ready to go out, then sit in sweats or whatever until 5 minutes before we leave, crate the dog, dress and leave!




I've always been the type to poke around when I first get up in the morning then make a mad dash for the last 20 minutes into the shower and out the door.  My hair is still wet when I get to work.  The cat hair is a handy excuse for Shrek who after 31 years is now questioning my morning routines.


----------



## Claire (Nov 4, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently we need a knitting class here!



My dogs have all loved hand-crocheted afghans, something I encourage because they launder so well.  When I wash one, I swear the dog hair in the dryer filter can be removed in one piece and if I could find a way to patch them together, over a year I could make a floor-length robe.  Or maybe a new afghan!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 4, 2011)

Timothy, my cat is a lilac point Himalayan.  10 pounds of hair, about a pound and a  half of actual cat. The hair is so fine it is like a spider web, and it floats around looking for a piece of food to fall in.  Yuck--I can handle the hair on the couch and on my clothes, but in my food--no way.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 4, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Timothy, my cat is a lilac point Himalayan. 10 pounds of hair, about a pound and a half of actual cat. The hair is so fine it is like a spider web, and it floats around looking for a piece of food to fall in. Yuck--I can handle the hair on the couch and on my clothes, but in my food--no way.


 
I got my Persian at the Animal Shelter. He was about 4 weeks old, and so tiny that he literally looked like a little fur ball with legs. The only mode he knew was up on the toes and hissing while dancing around the little cage they had him in.

They said he stumbled out of the woods next to the shelter, ( some butthead probably tossed him out of the car), and they had only had him for a day. I immediately named him "Precious" and later found out it was a "He" cat and named him "Dinky" (What my grand daughter said when trying to say "Stinky", because the little fella could put out some green clouds that would clear a room).

Well, Dinky is now 14 years old and very set in my ways. He sleeps next to my head at night and the sound of his LOUD purring makes me sleep great! I just have to keep up with the bushel of hair he loses each day.

Dinky is a big Persian. He weighs about 10 pounds and has hair forever.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 4, 2011)

My cat is a tabby.  She was a rescue kitty.  I know what you mean about hair.  She's not even long-haired, but when she jumps out of the window, you can see the hair fly.  There is a blanket throw I keep on the couch, and she loves to lay on that.  It's really soft.  That gets washed constantly.  I'm surprised there is any throw left.

As far as other laundry, Mark only wears things once, including jeans.  I'll wear a pair of pants/jeans 3 times, if they aren't dirty from cleaning, etc.  The one thing I'm anal about are towels.  For my hair, I'll use a towel twice.  For drying off, once.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 4, 2011)

i have two cats, a black one .short hair and charlie , a lap doll persian. charlie sheds like crazy. i find it on the edges of lamp shades, and on the edge of doors. it is more fluff than hair and hard to vaccum up. thomas, the black short haired one hardly sheds at all. i get tons of hair in the dryer lint trap. just have to live with it. part of the price of having pets. worth every bit of laundry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> we were at a street fair this past summer when i saw a young saint bernard drinking from a bowl in the shade for some relief from the heat. he was so fluffy and cute my family was drawn over to him.
> when he raised his head to greet us, there was a rope of gooey spit that stretched 2 feet from his mouth back to the bowl... i got out out the way just before he shook.
> it was like being at a gallagher concert.


 
As I was eating my breakfast this morning (poached eggs on a bed of steamed kale, 1/2 slice ww toast), I offered the old Saint the crust...ewww...when I took my next bite of kale, it had SLIME in it. Guess who got the rest of my breakfast...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 5, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> As I was eating my breakfast this morning (poached eggs on a bed of steamed kale, 1/2 slice ww toast), I offered the old Saint the crust...ewww...when I took my next bite of kale, it had SLIME in it. Guess who got the rest of my breakfast...


 
That just gags me! Dog spit in my food? No way! I wouldn't even allow the animal in the kitchen after that! Yuck!


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 5, 2011)

We have a cat, a dog, and 2 bearded dragons.

Our cat, Maisy, spends most of the day on my windowsill, and my bed is right next to it. So as you can imagine, there's always a tonne load of white hair on my bed. 
She then sleeps on my mums pillow on a night, yes she has to share her pillow with a cat! So more hair there!

And our dog sleeps on my mums bed. More hair!!!

The bearded dragons are the only things that don't leave a mess. Oh wait they've just pooed. I thought I could smell something :-/


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

The penny dropped--I have too many pairs of mated socks--who really needs 52 pairs of socks (and those are mated socks--not the odd ones whose mates have disappeared). Why do I have so many clothes? I work from home--I go out 1-2x week. Why do I have so many clothes (and why do I have 18 sets of scrubs--I love wearing them, but I'm not in the medical profession...).


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The penny dropped--I have too many pairs of mated socks--who really needs 52 pairs of socks (and those are mated socks--not the odd ones whose mates have disappeared). Why do I have so many clothes? I work from home--I go out 1-2x week. Why do I have so many clothes (and why do I have 18 sets of scrubs--I love wearing them, but I'm not in the medical profession...).



I don't know why you have so many, but having so many is why you have too much laundry.  If you can keep changing clothes without running out, the laundry tends to keep piling up.

Instead of having a load to do every so often, you end up with a whole day to have to devote to laundry.  If you don't mind that, then don't worry about it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

I do mind--I have to hang my laundry because I don't have a dryer (that's another story--started on fire). So in the winter, I redocorate the house with laundry...I just didn't realize I had so many clothes! I just thought I had too much laundry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2011)

Even I don't have that many scrubs...

I might have that many pairs of matched socks, counting my work socks and my winter socks.  I have two underwear drawers, one for work and one for daily...the work are all white, for tax purposes.

Pajamas and nighties, that's what I have an overabundance of.  Have my priorities right!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Even I don't have that many scrubs...
> 
> I might have that many pairs of matched socks, counting my work socks and my winter socks. I have two underwear drawers, one for work and one for daily...the work are all white, for tax purposes.
> 
> Pajamas and nighties, that's what I have an overabundance of. Have my priorities right!


 
I have FOUR drawers of socks. Hmmm....I have more socks than you do PF! 

Why do you think I wear scrubs? Great for gardening, painting, and, oh, yes, sleeping! But why do I have so many pairs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Why do you think I wear scrubs? Great for gardening, painting, and, oh, yes, sleeping! But why do I have so many pairs?



'Cuz you wear them for gardening, painting, sleeping...

I just wear them to work.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh--PF, that explains why I have a PILE of scrubs on what is supposed to be the Lazy Boy waiting for me to haul upstairs (the scrubs--not the Lazy Boy--ouch!)...what should I wear instead? They are so comfy and I don't mind if I splash bleach on them...or if the chickens poo on them...that probably explains why I have 20-yr. old jeans that still look new...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 21, 2011)

I hear ya, CWS! I have only my own cloths to wash and I still dread doing it.

I've been procrastinating on it now for a week! I'm out of shirts! Tomorrow I HAVE to do laundry!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 22, 2011)

If you have a laundry basket that will hold about 1 load worth of laundry, when it is full, wash that load.  One load of laundry every couple of days is much easier than having to spend a whole day doing laundry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> If you have a laundry basket that will hold about 1 load worth of laundry, when it is full, wash that load. One load of laundry every couple of days is much easier than having to spend a whole day doing laundry.


 My problem is I change clothes constantly and I have lots of dog laundry too. My hamper is already full again. I am already on my 2nd outfit for today, and I still have to change into "chicken tending" clothes...all this before 8:00 a.m. Good thing I make my own laundry soap...otherwise, I'd need a bank loan just to do laundry!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 22, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> If you have a laundry basket that will hold about 1 load worth of laundry, when it is full, wash that load.  One load of laundry every couple of days is much easier than having to spend a whole day doing laundry.



I would never be able to stick to that, I wish I could.. I would try to keep cramming stuff in the basket until it was overflowing. I would have Mount SockNunderwear in the corner where the basket used to be


----------



## Timothy (Nov 22, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I would try to keep cramming stuff in the basket until it was overflowing....


 
Hey JoshuaNY, I thought that was how it was supposed to be done! Kinda looks like a laundry volcano. The basket starts puking them back out of the top after awhile.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 23, 2011)

i CAN UNDERSTAND HAVING A lot of socks.  I also do.

I got a small drawer of exercise socks and another small drawer of ankle socks.  I have a third small drawer of knee socks - and some are for going out and others are for around the house.

You don't really know if you like socks until you buy them, wear and wash them, and by then it's too late to return them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 23, 2011)

MostlyWater said:
			
		

> i CAN UNDERSTAND HAVING A lot of socks.  I also do.
> 
> I got a small drawer of exercise socks and another small drawer of ankle socks.  I have a third small drawer of knee socks - and some are for going out and others are for around the house.
> 
> You don't really know if you like socks until you buy them, wear and wash them, and by then it's too late to return them.



  I'm a 2 drawer sock person myself.  Like toilet paper, something you don't want to run out of!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2011)

And don't forget the sleeping socks for when it is really cold!

I have a large basket--and, when it starts to overflow, that is when it is time to do another load (or two or three) of laundry...a never-ending task. Now, if IRoomba would come up with a robotic washing assistant that would gather the laundry, sort it, and load the washer...and put the laundry away when it was done...that would make doing laundry a lot easier!


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 23, 2011)

i don't have separate sleeping socks - being that I lounge in pjs anyway, in socks that match, if I'm cold enough, I just don't take them off before bed.

i never run out of socks, thankfully.  the hamper fills up with other clothes before i run out of socks - although lately, i have gotten some holes in them and only the uncomfy, cheap ones are left.  I  may need to do a Sock Shopping ....


----------



## buckytom (Nov 23, 2011)

many years ago as a single guy in my first apt., i bought a couple of packages each of socks, underwear, and t shirts to stock up.

then, since i had no plans for my vacation, i treated myself to a week of doing nothing but lay around the apartment, watch tv, play video games, and order all of my meals delivered (except for the meals i was able to talk a gf into bringing over, lol), and wear a new set of socks and underwear each day without the slightest thought of doing any work like laundry. it was the height of sloth, but it was great.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2011)

SO doesn't think I am able to do laundry.  I offer, but she says no thanks.  I remind her I lived alone for a number of years and my clothes looked good enough that no one at work felt they had to take me aside and have a little talk and for her to date me.  

She does multiple small loads while I try to get her to save energy and the environment by doing fewer large loads.  Running out of clothes is not an issue.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> SO doesn't think I am able to do laundry.  I offer, but she says no thanks.  I remind her I lived alone for a number of years and my clothes looked good enough that no one at work felt they had to take me aside and have a little talk and for her to date me.
> 
> She does multiple small loads while I try to get her to save energy and the environment by doing fewer large loads.  Running out of clothes is not an issue.



I know my DH is capable of doing his own laundry. I just don't trust men to do *my laundry*. 

It makes it easier if I do all the laundry. I sort clothes, mostly by dark, medium, light, bleachable. I get full or fullish loads much quicker when there is laundry for two people. That way I can wear my favourite clothes more often. 

I love having a front loader that figures out how big the load is and adds the appropriate amount of water. I also love the fact that it knows to add some hot water to my cold water wash in winter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 23, 2011)

DH has been banned ever since he washed the whites, a beige rug, and my new burgundy bathrobe in the same load.  Luckily he likes pink as a color.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 23, 2011)

This is something I ran across several years ago.  Now is a good time to revisit it, I think:

"Lest We Forget"
A Kentucky mountaineer woman years ago wrote out a "receet" for washing clothes that she gave to her daughter, a new bride.  The famous receet has been handed down and shared for a long time.  We can't help wondering what the mother's reaction would be if she could see a modern laundry today.
1.  Bild fire in backyard to het kittle of rainwater
2.  Set tubs so smoke wont blow in eyes if wind is peart
3.  Shave 1 hole cake lie sope in bilin water
4.  Sort things.  Make Three piles.  1 pile white, 1 pile cullord, 1 pile rags and britches
5.  Stur flour in cold water to smooth, then thin down with bilin water
6.  Rub dirty spots on board.  Scrub hard.  Then bile.  Just rench and starch
7.  Take white things out of kittle with broom handle, then rench, blew and starch
8.  Spread tea towles on grass
9.  Hang old rags on fense
10. Scrub porch with sopy water
11. Pour rench water in flower bed
12. Turn tubs upside down
13. Go put on clean dress.  Smooth hair with side combs, brew cup of tea, set and rest and rock a spell and count blessings.

Happy Thanksgiving, all.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 23, 2011)

there's an old joke that goes something about how women think men should help out with housework more often.

hey, a man invented the washing machine. isn't that enough???

(ducking...)


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 23, 2011)

The Matching Sox problem resolved itself when I got divorced.  I got my own dresser(s).   A drawer for white sox,  blacksox and a sep drawer for undies.   All the years we were married,  no matter how many dressers we had,  it seems I only had one drawer for myself.   I caught her in MY Drawer one time.   I asked what are you doing?   She said,  my feet are cold,  I was going to borrow a pair of your wool sox.   Sheesh.   I suppose I could have rubbed her tootsies.   Now,  I buy one kind of sock in as many pairs as I can afford.    And they always are mated.     

Do you separate your clothes into "like kinds" or by colors?    The only color I keep separate is Red Things.   They are only done about once in a blue moon when there is enough for a load.   I don't have too much red.   Used to have a lot of Pink though !!   Otherwise,  I see no problem putting in towels/ jeans/ cotton pants/ sox/ undies in a load.  Ok,  two loads.   Shirts get their own load,  mostly because they don't get the same drier setting.   Sheets,   pillow cases usually get  a few t shirts added, to top off a load.  

And what about Odd things.   Pretty soon I'm going to need to do up some TableCloths before the next round of holidays.    I have to do Lace tablecloths by hand.    It isn't hard to do,  just not exciting.  I s'pose there is music to do laundry by.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> there's an old joke that goes something about how women think men should help out with housework more often.
> 
> hey, a man invented the washing machine. isn't that enough???
> 
> (ducking...)



Not when men think that silk blouses and expensive lingerie should go in hot water.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> there's an old joke that goes something about how women think men should help out with housework more often.
> 
> hey, a man invented the washing machine. isn't that enough???
> 
> (ducking...)



In the old days they didn't invent washing machines they married them.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a charming piece of Americana, Tinlizzie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeh Tin Lizzie,  that's a good one.   Read it before and it makes you stop and think,  It's Probably True  !!    I'll count my blessings.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I know my DH is capable of doing his own laundry. I just don't trust men to do *my laundry*. ...




That's it exactly!  At my urging, we got together and created a list of instructions including which clothes went in which batches and how to wash and dry.  Detergent, fabric softener, water temp and washer cycle.

I printed it out and posted it in the laundry room.  She still won't leave it to me to do.  She "lets" me move stuff from the washer to the dryer or hang stuff up to dry on occasion if she's in a hurry.

I figure if I can follow a recipe, I can follow laundry instructions.

Oh well, more time on DC for me!


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 23, 2011)

I do a separate lycra load - darks and lights.

In it goes everything stretchy - support hose, bras, exercise clothes, and sweatbands from the gym.  Hung to dry.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> there's an old joke that goes something about how women think men should help out with housework more often.
> 
> hey, a man invented the washing machine. isn't that enough???
> 
> (ducking...)


 
Whar's my shootin' arn?


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2011)

When my DH thanked me for washing his barn sweater, I replied that it was no big deal, I didn't have to go down to the stream and beat it against the rocks...his response was that since I hate doing dishes by hand, he would hardly expect me to go down to the stream and wash his barn sweater...and, I'm guessing that when James King patented the washing machine drum in 1851, it was because his wife refused to go down to the stream in the winter to wash his underwear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 23, 2011)

Laundry is sorted according to color.  Darks, Light Colors, white, towels & sheets. White always gets fabric softener because of the bleach, towels and sheets do not or Shrek will blow a gasket.  Then the fun starts, once washed I resort into dryer temperature, My uniforms and lycra, bras all go into a medium temp, so i can pull them out with out getting wrinkles.  I have been known to rewet wrinkles clothes and put them back in the dryer.  I don't iron.  Shrek only wears t-shirts, so I always have lots of those and my own that I wear, they go in another dryer.  All socks and underpants are cotton, pjs and lounge pants go in the next dryer.  The towels and sheets go in the last.

Shrek wants all his t-shirts on hangers...I comply.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

IRON? I only iron (a) when I have to leave the house and wear s/thing to meet clients, (b) when I'm at my mom's--she has some linen clothes that are her "uniforms" for when my dad drags her to events., or (c) when I sew. 

I bought two of those "auto-turn-off" irons--one for myself, the other for at my mom's. I gave her other iron to the Goodwill. I was worried that if she got it in her head to iron, she wouldn't turn it off/unplug it. And, figured since it is a good drive for me to go to the City, knowing that if I had one of those "crap--did I turn off the iron" moments on the road, knowing it turned itself off after 10 minutes was probably a good thing.

And I don't use a dryer...in 1996, when my first Newfoundland died, I decided a bubble bath was what I needed around 5:00 in the afternoon. I kept thinking--it sounds like moths hitting the bug zapper...it was the dryer cable sparking! The dryer was in the bathroom and the cable ran under the tub! I finally twigged to it, and I was so scared when I jumped out of the tub that I would be zapped. 

And, my mother always "over-dried" everything--70 minutes on hot or more (still does). 

I bought a dryer a couple of years ago because of all the rain in the summer--I couldn't get my laundry to dry on the line. I've used it about 5 times (for pillows and the down duvet). Otherwise, I hang my laundry on the line or close enough to the woodstove to dry, but not close enough to catch on fire...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 24, 2011)

Who knew such a simple question would lead to such a long thread!!

A couple laundry thoughts--one is that I always toss the plastic cup that comes in the detergent box.  It is twice as big as it needs to be!  I have a metal half-cup measuring cup from the kitchen that lives in the detergent box, and I usually don't even fill that up.  I wash in cold water most of the time, and my clothes are plenty clean.


Two--I don't iron either.  I have an old wooden ironing board that sits in front of the window as a cat seat, and I think I have an iron somewhere, so I could if I wanted too, but. . . .

Instead, I wet a towel or t-shirt and toss it in the washer with dry, wrinkly clothes.  10 minutes and they almost always are wrinkle free and ready to hang.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been making homemade laundry soap since January 2011--I have spent less than 40.00 on the ingredients (thanks Blissful!). I'd have to dig out my receipts. Given how much laundry I do, that is amazing. I use 1/8 c each load. And, the clothes are CLEAN. Given my allergies, I find homemade soap much better. Now if I could just find a good dishwasher homemade soap recipe...


----------



## Pichet (Nov 24, 2011)

Without fail I buy a rake load of new socks and within a week or two somehow I just have odd ones, none of the pairs match up!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2011)

Pichet said:


> Without fail I buy a rake load of new socks and within a week or two somehow I just have odd ones, none of the pairs match up!




I don't mean to be an eejit, but just how many socks are in a rake load?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 24, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't mean to be an eejit, but just how many socks are in a rake load?


 
Exactly 4.6 arm fulls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pichet said:


> Without fail I buy a rake load of new socks and within a week or two somehow I just have odd ones, none of the pairs match up!



That's why my work socks are all the same color or brand, no matter what they all match and if one gets a hole, I can toss it and still have matching socks for work.  I don't care if my socks match if I'm not at work, makes for some interesting conversations.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why my work socks are all the same color or brand, no matter what they all match and if one gets a hole, I can toss it and still have matching socks for work. I don't care if my socks match if I'm not at work, makes for some interesting conversations.


 Wearing matching socks is highly overrated, IMO. My DH buys all the same brand and color, no mating of socks required. Simplifies doing laundry.


----------



## Pichet (Nov 24, 2011)

Consistency throughout socks is easier said then done. They always seem to be different sizes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Wearing matching socks is highly overrated, IMO. My DH buys all the same brand and color, no mating of socks required. Simplifies doing laundry.



I only insist on wearing both knee socks or both crew socks...it's too distracting to keep feeling like one sock is falling all day.  My doc thinks it's a sign of my instability that I look like any other granny, until he sees my socks...Hello Kitty and Optimus Prime DO go together!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only insist on wearing both knee socks or both crew socks...it's too distracting to keep feeling like one sock is falling all day.  My doc thinks it's a sign of my instability that I look like any other granny, until he sees my socks...Hello Kitty and Optimus Prime DO go together!




My mother used to collect and wear socks for holidays, hello, kitty, animal patterns etc.  She continued to wear them when she was far north of eighty.  The Doctors all thought she had dementia but, she and the little kids she ran into had some fun.  When she died my sister and my nieces took them and now they wear them when they go on charity walks and runs.  The seeds of madness have been passed on.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 25, 2011)

A person could stick to plain colors or all the same, for socks and underwear - or whatever they want in life - and that's fine if that's what they want, but I like a little more whimsy then that.

I thought of you all when I got some more ankle socks this morning !!!


----------



## Claire (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a collection of bizarre "toe socks" that I wear to my Pilates classes.  They always get a laugh and just putting them on tickles my funny bone.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 26, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> A person could stick to plain colors or all the same, for socks and underwear - or whatever they want in life - and that's fine if that's what they want, but I like a little more whimsy then that.
> 
> I thought of you all when I got some more ankle socks this morning !!!


 
As long as you don't think of us while buying your underwear...

Speaking of which...I've never understood people who buy fancy underwear. It's hidden under your pants it's whole life. Why does it matter if its frilly or has printing on it?

I understand the soft or silky thing. It must feel good on the skin. But as to color or statements...I'm in the dark.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2011)

Timothy said:


> As long as you don't think of us while buying your underwear...
> 
> Speaking of which...I've never understood people who buy fancy underwear. It's hidden under your pants it's whole life. Why does it matter if its frilly or has printing on it?
> 
> I understand the soft or silky thing. It must feel good on the skin. But as to color or statements...I'm in the dark.


 I'm not touching that one with a 10-ft pole. Maybe PF will enlighten you!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> there's an old joke that goes something about how women think men should help out with housework more often.
> 
> hey, a man invented the washing machine. isn't that enough???
> 
> (ducking...)



A few holidays ago, we spent the day with my sister's family.  My sister has four children.  Mother was there.  All four children were playing.  My sister was elbow-deep in dishes.  My mother observed and then said most sourly to my brother-in-law, "Do you not think it is time to gift your wife a dishwasher?"  Without missing a beat, he said, "I gifted her with four! And she doesn't use one of them to give her any help."  

I'm not sure whether Mom is speaking to him yet.  Frank wishes he could be so blessed.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why my work socks are all the same color or brand, no matter what they all match and if one gets a hole, I can toss it and still have matching socks for work.  I don't care if my socks match if I'm not at work, makes for some interesting conversations.



I do that too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> A few holidays ago, we spent the day with my sister's family.  My sister has four children.  Mother was there.  All four children were playing.  My sister was elbow-deep in dishes.  My mother observed and then said most sourly to my brother-in-law, "Do you not think it is time to gift your wife a dishwasher?"  Without missing a beat, he said, "I gifted her with four! And she doesn't use one of them to give her any help."
> 
> I'm not sure whether Mom is speaking to him yet.  Frank wishes he could be so blessed.



My Mom always said she had 4 dishwashers and none of them worked...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm not touching that one with a 10-ft pole. Maybe PF will enlighten you!



What?  You can't say, "Because it makes ME feel special!"?!?  Okay granted, my wearing of Batman underwear is a little more, "Special" than silky, sexy undies.

Even if no one sees my mismatched socks and comments, I still know they are there.  Also if I wear silky undies, I make sure that Shrek sees them, too.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 26, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> A few holidays ago, we spent the day with my sister's family. My sister has four children. Mother was there. All four children were playing. My sister was elbow-deep in dishes. My mother observed and then said most sourly to my brother-in-law, "Do you not think it is time to gift your wife a dishwasher?" Without missing a beat, he said, "I gifted her with four! And she doesn't use one of them to give her any help."
> 
> I'm not sure whether Mom is speaking to him yet. Frank wishes he could be so blessed.


 
When I was growing up, dish washing was a week long chore for each of us children. It wasn't optional and could not be traded in any way.

In a boarding house with as many as 20 people eating supper evey night, that was a real chore.

Living by myself now, I still keep a spotless kitchen. Never a dirty dish in the sink. As soon as I see one, it gets washed or rinsed and put into the dish washer.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 26, 2011)

I would like to comment on the fact that alot of men have been banned from doing laundry in the home because of some laundry disaster they were a part of. The one that comes to mind is the new red bathrobe in the wash with the whites. 

I wonder how many of these gentlemen were thinking... "If I mess this up I will never have to do laundry again?" 

I am a man and I am the Laundry King. I sort into whites, lights, darks, sheets, and towels. And dont get me started on my ironing skills 

When I visit my parents I see how my mother does laundry and it makes me cringe  

This is a great thread.


----------



## Claire (Nov 26, 2011)

Timothy said:


> When I was growing up, dish washing was a week long chore for each of us children. It wasn't optional and could not be traded in any way.
> 
> In a boarding house with as many as 20 people eating supper evey night, that was a real chore.
> 
> Living by myself now, I still keep a spotless kitchen. Never a dirty dish in the sink. As soon as I see one, it gets washed or rinsed and put into the dish washer.



I don't remember how we rotated the duties, my sibs and I range over about 15 years.  At a certain age we had to grab a towel and dry; then graduated to other chores.  I think it is something that every kid I know could use.  No one should grow up thinking that food magically appears on the table, dirt magically disappears, etc.  When I was young and dating, I actually had men tell me their mothers LOVED cleaning the skid marks out of their jockeys.  Huh?  My mom would have smacked me silly and started me cleaning.  NO MATTER what you think, no one likes to be an unpaid maid, and trust me, if you aren't being paid, you are not being paid, you're what is known as ... well, a slave.  In a household, we all pitch in.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 26, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I would like to comment on the fact that alot of men have been banned from doing laundry in the home because of some laundry disaster they were a part of. The one that comes to mind is the new red bathrobe in the wash with the whites.
> 
> I wonder how many of these gentlemen were thinking... "If I mess this up I will never have to do laundry again?"
> 
> ...



SOOOOO, Laundry King.  Do you make house calls???


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2011)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> SOOOOO, Laundry King.  Do you make house calls???



And he irons!  Sign me up too!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> And he irons!  Sign me up too!



Definitely!  Maybe a group discount!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2011)

i don't get why doing laundry is such a big deal, so long as you don'y have to go to a laundromat.

you seperate colours, toss it in the machine with soap, and either hang or dry it afterwards. 

if men did this more often, washing machines would come with a beer cooler, fold out seat, and tv monitor attached.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i don't get why doing laundry is such a big deal, so long as you don'y have to go to a laundromat.
> 
> you seperate colours, toss it in the machine with soap, and either hang or dry it afterwards.
> 
> if men did this more often, washing machines would come with a beer cooler, fold out seat, and tv monitor attached.



Laundromats are fun!  Weird people hang out there...err, classic example: Princessfiona60.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 27, 2011)

I miss people-watching in the laundromats, but I don't miss the loading and unloading of the car.  

BT, I would buy a washer with a TV, cooler, and recliner!  But only if the matching dryer came with a back massage option and there was a way to auto-lift the laundry back upstairs!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2011)

you know, that's true about people (and their underwear) watching. that was fun. 
and i got a phone number or two in my day from girls with nice undies... 

there used to be a place up in suffern, ny that was a laundromat with a bar attached. it was called "suds -n- suds". great idea, but it was in the middle of nowhere so it went out of business.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I miss people-watching in the laundromats, but I don't miss the loading and unloading of the car.
> 
> BT, I would buy a washer with a TV, cooler, and recliner!  But only if the matching dryer came with a back massage option and there was a way to auto-lift the laundry back upstairs!



I found laundry baskets with wheels  I can just drag them along.  I carry the hanging clothes in and the baskets magically appear.  Shrek is good about bringing them in the house.  I really do hate doing laundry, but love getting it over with as fast as possible.  I can do that at the laundromat.

I think I have more t-shirts than I have pairs of socks...I keep sorting through them but can't get rid of any, they all have pictures or words.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you know, that's true about people (and their underwear) watching. that was fun.
> and i got a phone number or two in my day from girls with nice undies...
> 
> there used to be a place up in suffern, ny that was a laundromat with a bar attached. it was called "suds -n- suds". great idea, but it was in the middle of nowhere so it went out of business.




We had one in CNY called Suds-n-Duds and one that was next to a fitness center.  That one was popular with the college crowd.


----------



## Addie (Nov 27, 2011)

*Paper Towels Wash So Much Easier*

I keep paper towels in the bathroom. Less germs, more sanitary, saves on hand towels. Don 't wear a bra in the house. And in the winter, unless I am going to be taking my coat off, I don't wear one out of the house either. I figure if I have clean undies on like my mother told me, braless is one item of clothing they have to remove in the event of an accident. I have EMORMOUS bath towels. I am only wiping off clean water. What is dirty about them? They get several uses. One towel can be a load in itself. (Small washer.) Because of skin condition, all my clothing is 100% cotton. Undies get changed a few times a day. Unless I am expecting company, or have to go down to the lobby for my mail, I run around the house in a long cotton jersey nightgown. Change that daily. Tops, pants, etc., get more than one wear unless I have had them on all day and been active. 

I have always like doing laundry. Including ironing. But why make more mork for myself than I have to? There are too many other activties I would rather be doing.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 27, 2011)

I think my biggest issue with laundry is that I have too many clothes - many that I really don't wear.  It's hard for me to cull the drawers.  "Oh, that shirt would be good for when I paint."  "Oh, that outfit is perfect for..."  "Awww....I LOVE that poncho!."  And the oh, so common, "Oh, I'll keep those in case I gain/lose a few pounds."  As a result, everything does not fit in the drawers and I have very little closet space.  SO, I keep items on a hanging bar in the basement."  I think I would enjoy laundry better if everything had a place to go when it is done.  It's been better lately since I sort through items when I'm in a "need to clean" mindset.  

Note to family:  I need no new clothing for Christmas.  Hmm...I do not need anymore knick-knacks either.  Cookbooks....well....*shuts the door to the catch all room* One can never have too many of those....


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 27, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> SOOOOO, Laundry King.  Do you make house calls???




I should change careers and become "The Traveling Laundry King"


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the sorting, washing, drying part, but I loathe with a passion the sorting of the socks. I will even pay my kids to do it.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2011)

that's why i buy the same exact socks. then it's just a matter of sorting them in order of how stretched out they are.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's why i buy the same exact socks. then it's just a matter of sorting them in order of how stretched out they are.



  I do the same for my black work socks!

DH is on his own for pairing his tennis socks.  He has been known to put together some interesting combinations.  I also find an occasional hybrid of his black sock paired with one of mine.  That way we don't have orphans, but each pair needs careful inspection, as he has bigger feet.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 29, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I should change careers and become "The Traveling Laundry King"



If you do, I think you will already have two clients.


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> If you do, I think you will already have two clients.



Make it three if you fold! Be warned...I have 2 teenaged daughters. That's a LOT of laundry. I supply great soap though!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 29, 2011)

Make that four if you can make it across the border on Thursdays or Fridays? I like my laundry out of the way before the weekend...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Five, just fold the socks, don't tuck them.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow my client list is growing quickly


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 30, 2011)

I stopped buying paper towels, although that's an idea for a different thread.  I have plenty of hand towels and as we say, our hands are perfectly clean after washing them !

As far as laundry, I fine with loading the washer.  I keep separate hampers for each color and type of laundry.  I occasionally call on my helpers to transfer it to the dryer or to sort and put it away, however.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my! Let me tell you about "laundry". There is a mountain of it here army DD's!  She pointed out a basket of clean laundry to me and said "that is mostly socks". Why in the world does anyone need a basketful of socks?!  Her answer, "I don't know, I guess when we can't find any we just buy somemore".  Oh my!  Where did this child come from?    Since she is now in hospital giving birth, I guess it will be my job to deal with the "mountain". Ugh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Oh my! Let me tell you about "laundry". There is a mountain of it here army DD's!  She pointed out a basket of clean laundry to me and said "that is mostly socks". Why in the world does anyone need a basketful of socks?!  Her answer, "I don't know, I guess when we can't find any we just buy somemore".  Oh my!  Where did this child come from?    Since she is now in hospital giving birth, I guess it will be my job to deal with the "mountain". Ugh!



Mom has clean diapers in her laundry/ironing stack...the "baby" is 41.  When they moved, I think they just forklifted it out of the basement and moved it into the new house 300 miles away.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2011)

Alix said:


> I like the sorting, washing, drying part, but I loathe with a passion the sorting of the socks. I will even pay my kids to do it.


 
I used to throw all the socks, his and hers, in one drawer. You want a pair, then pick it out yourself. The boys didn't care if their tops matched. They were always covered by their pant legs. aWith six people in the house wearing socks, I wasn't about to spend most of my day sorting. All socks had white bottoms.


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol! Fi..... I "feel that" !


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom has clean diapers in her laundry/ironing stack...the "baby" is 41. When they moved, I think they just forklifted it out of the basement and moved it into the new house 300 miles away.


 Or maybe there is something your mom's not telling you and s/one in the house is wearing the diapers...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Or maybe there is something your mom's not telling you and s/one in the house is wearing the diapers...



They are on the bottom of the stack...it is a historical record of the family, dating back to when baby brother was in fact a baby.


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2011)

Addie said:


> I used to throw all the socks, his and hers, in one drawer. You want a pair, then pick it out yourself.



All socks get tossed in bins on the sorting table. The only one who picks out their socks and matches them is...me. Everyone else just grabs and goes. UNFORTUNATELY, my daughters really like the brand of socks I buy for myself and I will frequently see them wearing MY socks.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that the socks in the hamper doesn't mean that it's an entire load of socks; it's probably just been left there when everyone else picks out thier favorite tee shirt, etc.,and doesn't want to deal with the socks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm getting ready to do more laundry since JoshuaNY hasn't shown up...first I have to find a place to put all the clean clothes from last week (have I mentioned how much I miss my custom-built closet at the house in the City...there I have a place for everything, and even extra space). Not so at the farm. Anyway, the scrub set count has gone up to 22 sets...oops! I think I'll weed some of them out...but they are so great for when painting, cleaning, lounging around, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm getting ready to do more laundry since JoshuaNY hasn't shown up...first I have to find a place to put all the clean clothes from last week (have I mentioned how much I miss my custom-built closet at the house in the City...there I have a place for everything, and even extra space). Not so at the farm. Anyway, the scrub set count has gone up to 22 sets...oops! I think I'll weed some of them out...but they are so great for when painting, cleaning, lounging around, etc.



I buy XL tops for comfort and large pants, all patterns and colors.   Most of them get worn twice a month and then I start getting tired of the pattern. When I weed mine out the next time, I'm more than happy to send them on, it would be mostly tops, since I usually get something that matches the pants.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy XL tops for comfort and large pants, all patterns and colors. Most of them get worn twice a month and then I start getting tired of the pattern. When I weed mine out the next time, I'm more than happy to send them on, it would be mostly tops, since I usually get something that matches the pants.


PF--are you offering to add to my collection or offering to give my XL tops a new home?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> PF--are you offering to add to my collection or offering to give my XL tops a new home?



I'm offering you the tops that I have gotten tired of.  You would be styling in prints!  Some of them I've had for a few years, took me a while to get tired of them, but I bet most are prettier than the hospital green scrubs.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 2, 2011)

i need to swear an oath to get mine all caught up. could do it this week-end if i just would get on it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i need to swear an oath to get mine all caught up. could do it this week-end if i just would get on it.


 It is impossible to get caught up unless you do spend the weekend in your birthday suit...otherwise, the clothes you wear will start the cycle all over again...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> It is impossible to get caught up unless you do spend the weekend in your birthday suit...otherwise, the clothes you wear will start the cycle all over again...



My birthday suit needs ironing!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> My birthday suit needs ironing!



Mine too 

Age is a great teacher and a lousy beautician.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 4, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm getting ready to do more laundry since JoshuaNY hasn't shown up....



I am so sorry I will be unable to be the traveling Laundry King. I did the math and I just did not have enough clients to make it worth the trips.


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2011)

I provide food and a room of your own when you're here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2011)

Trips to Glacier National Park and White Water rafting on the Snake River in the summer!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 4, 2011)

Room, board, sailing in the summer, and weekends off.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2011)

All you can eat catfish! And venison, possum, coon, squirrel, bat, woodpecker.  The possibilities are endless, Joshua!


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 4, 2011)

My washing machine quit on Friday so I had to re-think for the weekend.  Luckily my good neighbor let me use his machine and my mom let me do 2 loads there.  One was all towels since no one uses one more than once.  Me - I take up the slack and do what works.  I prefer clean sheets dried on the clothes-line weekly


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeeze all of you make it tough to say no


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 6, 2011)

I would do laundry in exchange for sailing or rafting!!

Some relief on the laundry front--my mom has moved in with me, and she does the laundry and some vacuuming while I am at work.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 6, 2011)

Will work for sushi!


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:


> I prefer clean sheets dried on the clothes-line weekly


Around April, my daughter starts hanking out her laundry. As soon as the warm weather is here to stay for the summer, her dryer is completely neglected. Her clothesline can hold two full loads. And in the sunshine, they dry quickly. I love the smell of air dried laundry.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2022)

PLEASE ELABORATE IN ANY WAY!!!

Will I get banned for "please post pictures of your dilemma"?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2022)

tamsineclarke said:


> I’ve been trying to find a really soft lightweight fabric to line my fancy bras that are now uncomfortable to wear because the lace or lining is scratchy. I ordered what was supposed to be a lightweight fabric from a  bra supply shop but the weave makes it rough. I’d like something that’s soft and stretchy, so if anyone has ideas, I’d appreciate your input. My skin has gotten very sensitive with age and these bras were bought in Paris and they’re  beautiful and fit, they’re just not comfortable.



I would try with the kind of cotton fabric that t-shirts are made of. Or, I would try with a thin silk scarf, to see if that would work, before buying a larger piece of silk. Don't cut up the scarf for the test. Just put it in the bra right before you put the bra on and see how it feels. Maybe wear it for a while that way at home for testing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2022)

This thread was a great reminder of how much time I've wasted over the last ten years, but I'm thankful and blessed that I was able to waste it with so many wonderful people!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 3, 2022)

Here yuh go, *bucky*!  

have to do it in two posts, this is the first half ...


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 3, 2022)

*tarnation! * for some reason the computer won't load the 2nd half! 

sorry 'bout that *bucky.*


----------

